# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Τεχνική Εκλογή

## tsirvoulis

Μιας και ο χώρος έχει γίνει πια δυσεύρετος, αναγκάζομαι να χαρίσω το αρχείο μου με τεύχη της Τεχνικής Εκλογής, από το 1985 μέχρι το 2002.
Είναι 5 box γεμάτα, περίπου 100 τεύχη.  
Μην με ρωτάτε λεπτομέρειές σχετικά με τα τεύχη, γιατί δυστυχώς δεν έχω χρόνο να τα ψάξω.
Παραλαβή από Αμπελόκηπους, και λόγω έλλειψης χώρου θα πάνε στον πρώτο που θα ενδιαφερθεί!

ευχαριστώ 

Πέτρος

----------


## George37

_Καλημέρα Πέτρο!_

_Ενδιαφέρομαι για την προσφορά σου!

Σου στέλνω_ _μήνυμα!_

----------


## tsirvoulis

Οκ Γιώργο 
δικά σου 
θα μιλήσουμε με ΠΜ.

----------


## George37

Παρέλαβα!  :Smile: 

Σ' Ευχαριστώ και δημόσια Πέτρο και χάρηκα πολύ για την γνωριμία!

----------


## tsirvoulis

να σαι καλά Γιώργο, και εγώ χάρηκα που σε γνώρισα.
Το καλό είναι ότι δεν πήγαν τα περιοδικά χαμένα!!!

----------


## tsirvoulis

Η αγγελία μπορεί να κλείσει 
τα περιοδικά πήγαν στον George37
ευχαριστώ

----------

mikemtb (07-11-18)

----------

